# Flashing the BCM



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

JCarlson said:


> I am planning on having my 2013 eco flashed so I can install the fog lamps possibly this weekend, however is that the only thing I will need a Flash for in terms of mods/accessories? If I am taking it in for a flash, I would want to ask them to flash for everything, not just the Fog lamps and then have to go back and pay for it again. Thanks


The only other thing besides that was 4 to 6 speed fan conversion flash but as a 13, we have 6 speed settings. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

